# Website sperren lassen



## ned (23. Okt 2021)

Hi,

Ich erstelle mit meinen Freunden eine Internetseite für unsere Veranstaltung, wir möchten aber die Internetseite mit einem vier-stelligem Passwort sperren, sodass nur unsere Gäste ,welche den Passwort wissen und sich nachdem sie das Passwort eingegeben haben sich auf unserer Internetseite sich für die Veranstaltung anmelden können. 

Wie sperre ich am einfachsten die Seite?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Robert Zenz (23. Okt 2021)

Naja, am einfachsten wird es sein dass du ein Anmelde-System baust, aber halt statt Benutzerdaten gibt es nur ein Passwort.

Also alle Anfragen welche kein Cookie mit einem gueltigen Token besitzen, werden auf die Anmelde-Seite umgeleitet. Dort wird dann der Code eingegeben, ist dieser korrekt erstellst du ein neues Token, das nur fuer, sagen wir mal, einen Tag nach letzter Verwendung gueltig ist. Das wird an den Client geschickt als Cookie. Alle Anfragen von da an enthalten das Cookie mit dem Token, und daher kann ein Benutzer identifiziert werden. Der Vorteil von Tokens ist dass man einzelne wieder zurueckrufen kann, ohne dass alle Benutzer ueber ein neues Passwort informiert werden muessen. Auch koennen diese ablaufen, und das Passwort wird nicht unmittelbar auf dem Benutzer-System gespeichert.

Auf der anderen Seite, 4-Stellig ist jetzt nicht *so* eine Huerde, dessen musst du dir bewusst sein. Wenn du nur Zahlen hast, sind das 10000 moegliche Kombinationen. Wenn man das automatisiert und eine Anfrage pro Sekunden hat, ist man in nichtmal drei Stunden fertig. (Klein)Buchstaben und Zahlen sieht da schon anders aus, aber sind auch nur 20 Tage bei einer Anfrage pro Sekunde.

Man muss das aber auch nicht unmittelbar selber bauen, so ziemlich alle Webserver haben die Moeglichkeit Basic-Auth einzusetzen. Also nur wer eine Benutername/Passwort Kombination kennt wird tatsaechlich vom Webserver bedient.


----------



## Oneixee5 (23. Okt 2021)

Eine bessere Antwort wäre möglich, wenn du ein paar Details zum Webserver und der Umgebung mitteilst, z.B.: Hersteller, Version, evtl. Hersteller und Version einer zugehörigen DB., Art der Webseite - PHP, JSP, etc. und evtl. noch etwas zum Backend: Servlet, Spring, ... was auch immer.


----------



## mihe7 (23. Okt 2021)

ned hat gesagt.:


> Wie sperre ich am einfachsten die Seite?


Google mal nach htaccess und htpasswd.


----------

